
Chevy Bolt Production Confirmed for 2016 - Shivetya
http://www.hybridcars.com/chevy-bolt-production-confirmed-for-2016/
======
Shivetya
I posted this for two reasons, first an affordable good range EV is coming to
market but more for the costs they claim for their battery packs. the prices
sure have come down and faster than expected

